# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Despite the scattered thunderstorms we've been having in East Matty Bay here lately the kids and the grownups I've had on my boat here lately have been catching plenty of fish and having the time of there lives using live shrimp, Gulp or throwing plastics for Reds,Trout and Flounder. I've been drifting the drop offs and fishing the working Pelicans over big schools of finger Mullet and shrimp. Any time now our birds will be working full fledge and your talking about the greatest days to be out here, that is the time!!! There is nothing better than drifting through huge groups of working Gulls watching the shrimp pop out of the water getting hammered by hungry Trout and Reds. Anyone can enjoys this style of fishing, the kids love it, heck anyone loves it because it's awesome so book it while the days are open. Also it's time to begin wading and drifting those shorelines for those trophy Trout and Reds plus the bonus Flounder the will begin stacking up in front of the guts and drains. We are going to have a record breaking year down here in this extremely healthy complex, the size and the health of these fish is remarkable already and the Bay is loaded with shrimp and baitfish. Thanks For Reading The Report and look forward for many more to come. The good days are here! For available dates contact me at:
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------

